# My Renegade Nurgle Guardsmen army



## Quase

So, from the reactions to my teaser in the introduction thread, apparently peoplez are interested in seeing some more of my Traitor Guards, an army I started after Imperial Armour : Siege of Vraks I was released and that I was able to expand once Siege of Vraks III hit the shelves with a Nurgle-themed Traitor list.

So where to start? 
I'll just follow the regular Codex-structure and start with...
*HQ*
A Plague Marine Commander (yes, I can let my Guards e led by a Chaos Space Marine!):









And a Plague Marine Psycher (not Codex-legal, but a cool add-on for Apocalypse games :

















Also for those Apocalypse games, I included Deamons into my army... there's the Great Unclean One :









And I also painted up an Epidemius :









My Guardsmen HQ-choice :

















Supported by an anti-tank squad :









In a supporting role, my Enforcers (the Renegades' answer to Commissars)









And a group of Apostate Preachers









And finally, some Unsanctioned Psykers that can either be seconded to Guard-units, or I could use 'em as per the Codex : IG with their minder :


----------



## Quase

What comes after HQ's again?

Oh right, it is time for
*Elites*
First off, a Plague Marine unit, and since I've got 20 of them, there's plenty of configuration-possibilities.

















And I also pimped out an Old School Rhino for them to be transported in :









Renegade Ogryn Berserkers

















Disciples of Xaphan :


----------



## Quase

Next up :
*Troops*
Now I won't bore you with individual piccies of all my units of Guardsmen, know simply that I have 2 times two Squads and 2 Command Squads, good for 50 footsloggers in total.
All are equipped with an autocannon, a PlasmaGun, a Sarge and a Vox Caster
Here's a sample :

























Then I have loads of Mutants' Rabble, about 40 of them, here are 30 in one single piccie :









To represent Plague Zombies, I used the Fantasy Battle Crypt Ghouls, who strongly resemble the zombies from the movie I am legend









On the Deamon-side of things I have a small unit of Nurglings









And a small unit of Plague Bearers









And that's all the Troop-choices I have at the moment, good for a grand total of 120 bases…


----------



## Quase

Now there aren't many units of these, as Fast and Nurgle don't really match up well...
What am I talking about?

*Fast Attack*

2 Chaos Spawns









A unit of Sentinels :









A Vendetta :









And finally a Blight Drone :


----------



## Commissar Yarrick

WOW WOW WOW, some realy good stuff there 10/10


----------



## piemaster

This is a seriously cool collection. Your models are painted wonderfully! I'm not a fan of nurgle but you have done a sterling job. I really like the orgyns, the crypt ghouls and the sentinels. Lots of lovely touches in your army. These guys are better painted than my traitors. +rep

I like the inclusion of some old school CSMs and Rhino.


----------



## Infael

Very very nice indeed, Nurgle exemplified perfectly!

+rep dude


----------



## The Wraithlord

That is a fantastically paint army, made even more so by the fact that the models and the paint job itself is actually nice and clean. Too many people seem to think that because they are painting Nurgle that they can just be sloppy and it will still look good which is most certainly not the case. Very well done!


----------



## Loran

Sweeeeet!

Gotta love those traitors  Have that dirty Nurgle-look with the earthy colours! Looks great! 

+ rep

Cheers,
- Loran


----------



## shaantitus

A good looking force. Most impressive. I like the old school splatta cannons as field pieces. I did that,but you did it better.


----------



## forkmaster

Really really REALLY nice pictures! What Im wondering is what you used for their heads and their platforms? Like the Valkyrie, love the plate. What did you make that out of?


----------



## Gubnutz

+ rep for sure. These look great, for Nurgle anyway and I love the idea of the Old school stuff with the new school items. I have always liked the idea of traitor guard and you have done a great job with these.

Gub


----------



## Quase

Thanks for all the nice comments and the nice PM's with rep-add-ons (I still gotta figure out what that's all about exactly)!

And sorry for the late reply, but I have been floored by a nasty sinus-infection.

The Wraithlord, thanks for noticing that! You'd be amazed how difficult it is, and how much work it takes to make something look grimey and dirty :laugh:
The fig that took the most work in the whole sequence of piccies is my Blight Drone, where I passed an insane amount of tipe on the rust...

Forkmaster, the heads from my troops (the helmeted ones with gasmasks) are from WestWind productions. The ones on my Mutants are both from Westwind and from MaxMini.eu.
For all details, check Comrades' thread on gasmasks where I listed example-piccies and references.
The platforms you refer to are simply the Games Workshop bases, with a rubber, self-adhesive road glued on top.
It's from a company called "Busch" and is called "_Kopfstein Pflaster_" (HO 7078)
I add some sand mixed with pebbles here and there, and then paint, drybrush and wash.

Shaantitus, yes, those Hop-Splatta's make for some very good-looking Autocannons, don't they?
Also, they give a nice late WWI, early WWII feel to the whole army, which complements nicely with the gasmasks I'm using.

Gubnutz, like you, I always wanted to do Traitor Guards, mainly because fluffwise they are about the single greatest threat to the Empire that Chaos poses, but are sorrily "forgotten" by GWS most of the time, excluding some specific armylists/unit entries in White Dwarf or campaign Codexes.

Oh, and I haven't shown you guys the following yet :

*Heavy Support*
Turret Emplacements with Battle Cannons :









Leman Russes
Vanquisher :

















Executioner :









Demolisher :









Two Nurgle Obliterators (for those Apocalypse games) :

















And last, bot not in the very least
*Super Heavies*
Valdor Tank Hunter :









































Only one super heavy at the moment, but the plans for changing that are ready for execution :biggrin:


----------



## The Warhound

Absolutely frickin awesome! I love the Ogryns they remind me of that dude off Bioshock for some reason, really loving them! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Quase

Thanks!
Those Ogryns are indeed sweet sculpts aren't they?
The moment they appeared in the advanced order section of the FW-site, I clicked on the Order-button :grin:

Now, when you take all of the figs of the previous posts, and put 'em on a table, it looks something like this :

















That poor UltraMarine is easily identifyable, even from afar :laugh:








A couple of close-ups…
Ogryns with a couple of Guardsmen :








The Plague Marines :








Onwards and forwards!








The me-perspective (when gaming, of course) :


----------



## HorusReborn

GAAAHHH.... It pains me so to see the heroes of the Imperium fall to such lies and deciet of the warp....... Your models look good man!!1 Nice looking army fo sho


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I rarely use swear words when complimenting an army, but these are fucking fantastic! I love the little diorama on top of the Valdor. This army really stands out from all other Nurgle armies by a long way.


----------



## Tensiu

There are so many awesome Nurgle's armies here, on Heresy...
Not-so-long-ago I've decided to play Nurgle's Marines, now I've realised that renegades from militia, IG and pirates will be even greater.
+rep, as much I can give.


----------



## Grins1878

Superb them fella  Good to see plenty of attention to detail and modelling skills in there. 

Have a dose of Rep


----------



## NerdyOgre254

sweet muffin cannonball christ, that's good.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs

Some of the coolest, most inspired conversions I've seen! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Quase

Thatnks for the nice comments and + reps all!
They keep me motivated to continue on this army!

And, being motivated 'n all, I've just finished this unit :

Nurgle Chaos Space Marine Raptors (using MaxMini jump-packs)
















Backside








And five more :

















Next up on the workbench, 2 Plasma Cannon Sentinels (old-skool ones) and a Dark Mechanicus TechPriest + retinue...


----------



## piemaster

Those are seriously cool my friend. I love this hole thread. I'm not usually a nurgler but I love it!


----------



## Quase

So, after that small escapade into corrupted Power Armour, it was time to give my Guardsmen some paintbrush loving again.

First off, wto Sentinels, of the old-skool type, with a weapons-swap :

































And the Dark Mechanicus has arrived to bolster my forces (and to help maintain my car-park)

































And a top-view









The Servitor on the far left is the Forge World one, which I scored on Ebay, the TechPriest Engineseer is the stock GWS one, with some slight greenstuffing. All the others are converted by myself, and personally I think the guy on the far right turned out the best of all :grin:


----------



## shaantitus

Like the sentinels(making two similar ones with heavy flamers myself) i also like the epic scale mk2 rhino. The dark mechanicus conversions are fantastic. Fine work indeed. I am impressed.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good weapon swap on the sentinels.

I also like most of the Dark Mechanicus. The nugrle symbol piting is particularly clever.

However, the servitor with the skull head looks a little unbalanced to me.


----------



## Quase

Thanks for the input guys!

Dave T Hobbit, could you elaborate a bit furter?
Unbalanced paintingwise or modellingwise?


----------



## Horacus

Your work is really really amaizing. Great work, keep them coming man.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Quase said:


> Dave T Hobbit, could you elaborate a bit furter?
> Unbalanced paintingwise or modellingwise?


From the side the plasma cannon look a little too far forward to be supported by a normal human frame.

The painting is great.


----------



## Quase

Hmmmmm

Sound remark!
I see what you mean.

I'll check if I have some kind of tech-y backpack that can serve as a power-source for the Plasma Cannon.
That should provide a nice counterweight and re-balance the fig.

Maybe I've got one of those Skaven Warlock Engineer backpacks left over. I'll have to check to see what works.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Quase said:


> Maybe I've got one of those Skaven Warlock Engineer backpacks left over. I'll have to check to see what works.


Excellent, someone else sees Skaven bits as ideal imperial tech too.


----------



## Quase

I haven't got one of those backpacks, but I'll find one, that's for sure!

In the meantime, time for another update...

I now have my first unit transported in a Chimera.
First off, I painted up the unit, with Sgt, comms-officer and Melta








And then the Chimera.
I had to heavily modify it, as I didn't care for the options that were modelled on it, and I added my Renegades' trademark Nurgle-markings :


----------



## hungryugolino

Nice paintjob, but could do with a spot more decay.


----------



## Count_the_Seven

Good work here, Quase!

I see you have Plague Marine raptors as well - I like your jump packs where did you get them?


----------



## Quase

Thanks!

I just spotted a couple of errors on the Chimera though (pictures tend to do just that) will have to repair that!



Count_the_Seven said:


> I see you have Plague Marine raptors as well - I like your jump packs where did you get them?


They are from MaxMini.eu
Quite cheap for the level of detail and quality of castings they do.
The Jump Packs are on the thrid page of the Conversion Bits section


----------



## Quase

After a july devoid of any painting, august is slowly getting into gear...
Finally I finished these guys :


























Onwards and forwards to another Lemann Russ to add to the motorpool :so_happy:


----------



## turel2

That is an excellent Nurgle army


----------



## ckcrawford

I like the substitute for your comissars. +rep


----------



## SonofVulkan

Awesome army, I'll be keeping an eye out for updates.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Yet more beautiful work. This is shaping into a fantastic looking army. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Quase

The promised Leman Russ Battle Tank is now assembled, converted and painted up :

























And in between drying of glues, drying of greenstuufed areas, drying of washes etc.I made this lil' fella :

A Plague Reaper, for the Chaos Space Marines part of my Nurgle Traitors...

























































Enjoy:grin:


----------



## shaantitus

That thing is seriously cool. Half track plague reaper. Very nice concept well executed. I think that the front wheel housings need definition of some kind.


----------



## piemaster

Like the wheels. What colour primer do you use? I'm looking to paint a chimera in a similar colour (but a bit more cream/bleached bone) and was just wondering. Love the work as usual dude. +rep


----------



## Quase

As a primer I use Chaos Black, mainly because it is very forgiving, and I want this army to be in dark tones; Skull White would make for a more bright, vibrant paintjob.

Over that I apply a basecoat of SnakeBite Leather.
Then a highlight with Tausept Ochre.

Maybe you could do the smae, and add another highlight to go towards that creamy look? Or just skip the Snakebite-part.

Over the whole fig, I apply a generous wash of Devlan Mud (painting your armies for you since 2008 :laugh


----------



## Quase

Leaving the Plague Reaper for a moment (don't worry, it'll get painted :grin I made, converted and painted a second Vendetta for my forces :

























The base








In hover-formation with the first one...


----------



## Dermon Caffran

very very nice


----------



## Mekaniak

There's a whole world of gribble goin' down.
The Nurglings are a nice touch too


----------



## HorusReborn

lookin good man! Gotta rust up the metal bits though! and where are the canopies? Having them cracked up and lookin scratched would be cool


----------



## morfangdakka

Hey where is the whole army pictures?

Come on Quase stop holding out on me.


----------



## Quase

Well, there's an army-pic @ page 2…
Dates back to june.

In the meantime, I've only painted up a unit of Raptors, 2 Sentinels, a Dark Mechanicus unit, 2 units of Guardsmen, a Chimera, a unit of Karskin, a Russ and a Vendetta.

Seems a little bit of a meagre expansion to go and redeploy the whole 200+ footsloggers just fer a couple of piccies LOL
But I'll do one once the Plague Reaper is painted or if in the meantime I should pick up a game of Apocalypse, where I'd be deploying the whole army anyway.

Horusreborn, I delibarately did not apply scratches and rust.
That's because the main idea behind my army is that they are recently converted to Nurgle, top-down (not unlike the traitor guardsmen in the Eisenhorn Trilogy).
meaning the HQ turned coat, and the army follows, because they follow orders.
Hence you'll see absolutely no mutaded guardsmen in this army, only subtle Nurgle-markings.

Of course, they are all starting to wonder about those strange critters roaming around in the camp (Nurglings), and as for the Astertes, well, none of 'em have ever seen an Astartes before, so they don't know how to tell a Loyalist from a Traitor chapter.

I do wonder how the HQ is going to explain the civilian Mutants' Rabble, Zombies and Deamons though LOL


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Quase said:


> I delibarately did not apply scratches and rust.
> That's because the main idea behind my army is that they are recently converted to Nurgle, top-down (not unlike the traitor guardsmen in the Eisenhorn Trilogy).
> 
> Hence you'll see absolutely no mutaded guardsmen in this army, only subtle Nurgle-markings.


Good fluff.

Also, excellent restraint; most Nurgle armies I see are even more twisted up - although less pretty - than Tzeentchian armies.


----------



## morfangdakka

My apologize Quase you sir are correct.

I was mixing up the thread you have here with the one over on the Waagh. I will shut up now and eagerly await your next up date on the great project of an army that you are building.


----------



## Quase

No worries:biggrin:

It gets confusing, doesn't it?

In any case, thanks for the reppage!


----------



## lord marcus

I'm going to enjoy writing stuff about these guys I think. Although I must shout "blasphemer" as I am a loyalist ad mech player.


----------



## TheReverend

Dude, that is an amazing army. Loving the old skool rhinos too, showing you CAN use all your models.
+rep


----------



## Quase

Thanks!


TheReverend said:


> showing you CAN use all your models.
> +rep


You can even use your old Orc & Goblin figs!

Putting the painting of "the beast" in suspense, I finished a new unit for the Deamon contingent of my army...

Where up until now my Blight Drone roamed the battlefields alone, with the distinct buzz of his copter-blades, he now goes accompanied by a much shriller buzz of a cloud of (very) big, fat Nurgle flies.

I present to you my unit of Furies :

































uke:


----------



## Svartmetall

OK, those flies are just great, put a smile on my face. Have some rep


----------



## Quase

Whilst waiting impatiently for a couple of Nurgle Snails to arrive in the snail mail (check Scibor's Monstrous Miniatures if you want to know what I'm talking about:grin, I decided to concentrate a bit more on my Guardsmen again (since the last expansion were Deamons anyway)

So first off I made one of those new-kit Chimera's :

























Also, based on an old Chimera kit I ha d lying around, combined with a MKI WhirlWind, I made myself this here Manticore...

































Next up will be a home-made Bane Wolf (AP3 and ignores Cover Saves :angel


----------



## bishop5

Stunning work mate; love those furies!!


----------



## Quase

Thanks
And thanks for all the nice reppage again:wink:

I decided to add a Bane Wolf to my army... Can still 'count as' a HellHound too...

But the noxious gas/poison it spits forth is just too Nurgly to pass over  

Only downside is that I have to get in reach of the enemy...
Best make a couple more Chimera's after this to provide a decent cover :biggrin:


----------



## Daz

These are amazing. I'll be linking this thread to everyone I know in the hobby.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Quase said:


> who strongly resemble the zombies from the movie I am legend


Just so you know, they're not Zombies in I am Legend, they're vampires :biggrin:


However, the models are superb, well painted, and well done all in all. 

+Rep


----------



## sethgabriel1990

...wow! Blows my planned nurgle army away!


----------



## Quase

Thanks for the kind comments and rep!

With a long weekend behind me, I was able to finish a couple of things.

First and foremost, I scored an Ambul from the Rogue Trader era...
Now he'll stand in as a Possessed Psyker (my Psykers tend to get better when they suffer a Perils from the Warp)


















And seen as I want to be able to field a battle-worthy standard Codex-IG force, I made myself 10 more Guardsmen, with Flamers (3) and with Meltas (7), just so I can use the Guardsmen units I already had as Veterans (and 10 is enough to make me yet another squad)

























And, of course, Veterand need a ride.
Hence I added another Chimera to my motorpool

























Just finished converting a 4th Chimera yesterday evening. Should be dried & ready 4 priming tonight


----------



## Azwraith

gotta say love the WWI' style colouring and WWI helmets so win


----------



## jpmonsta

looks awesome as


----------



## Count_the_Seven

Impressive, most impressive!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Hell, I never knew they even made an Ambull model. Looks sweet. It really fits the Nurgle theme.


----------



## sethgabriel1990

loving the WW1 trench warfare style masks and helmets! these are sweet!

+rep!


----------



## Quase

Thanks again for all the nice comments and reppage!

All those WWI-style lovers out there, did you check my Autocannons and Lascannons? Somewhere on page 1...

And then think back to... oh, let's say the German artillery pieces? Or the wheels on the 'minenwerfers?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Quase said:


> I scored an Ambul from the Rogue Trader era...
> Now he'll stand in as a Possessed Psyker (my Psykers tend to get better when they suffer a Perils from the Warp)


That takes me back to when I was less old :wink: Yours is better painted than mine though.

Well done for finding a reason to field it without re-introducing the random fauna tables from Rogue Trader.


----------



## sethgabriel1990

yeah man I noticed! its a really unique set of models


----------



## locustgate

Looks good...they make me think of the British during WWI.


----------



## Quase

And I'm almost there as far as my motorpool-expansion is concerned...

Chimera #4

























One more to go at the moment.
After the fifth, it's time for an Apocalyptical datasheet, then a wee bit of Epic painting/modelling and then some Orks for a clienty of mine (the guy that paid for all of these Chimera's :biggrin


----------



## piemaster

I like the added touch of the nurgle-esque deamon riding on top of your chimera. +rep for the chimeras and their nice painting


----------



## Quase

Well, if you like Chimera's,

Here's a fifth Chimera...
I'm going to stop doing Chimera-chassis vehicles for a while now...
6 in a row tends to get repetitive :lol: 

















Now experience from a recent mega-battle thought me that a single Heavy 1 titan-killer (my Valdor Tank Hunter) in Apocalypse games might just not be enough...
So I decided to work on another Heavy 1 : my Orbital Defense Laser (from the Quantum Gothic range)
And here's the finished product
































Now I hears you thinking...
You're thinking how big is that thing exactly?
Is it really big enough to represent an Orbital Defense Laser?
Well, there can be only one answer to these thoughts...
Heeeeeeeeeere's Barrrryyyyyyyy!








Now of course, such a big weapon needs a big mount...
So finally I've got a good use for that GWS scenery I bought a long time ago...

















Hope you guys like the updates!


----------



## qotsa4life

This army is fantastic! I've got a couple of questions.

First, what did you use to make the map the dudes are looking at on the Valdor?

And what sort of models are those Nurgle flies made from?

+Rep for one of the best armies I've ever seen.


----------



## Col. Schafer

Normaly I dont make it past page two in long threads like this, but DAM is this army amazing! 

+rep


----------



## Otep

where did you get the Cerberus models from? those are bad ass...

i dig this army as a whole, earthy colours semi-dirty and not so mutated.... AND! nurglings everywhere! 

your conversions look natural as hell O_O i dig the squig flies sooooo much 

+rep for an epic nurgle army!


----------



## shaantitus

Sooo much nurgley goodness.It just gets better and better. Most impressive work mate.


----------



## Tensiu

Awesome as always, but IMO this big laser would be perfect as anti-aircraft rather than orbital-thingy.


----------



## Quase

Thanks for all the encouraging comments and reppage guys!

Let's see, I've got quite a couple of questions to answer:wink:

*qotsa4life*, that map is simply a download from the ForgeWorld website.
I downloaded one of the Vraks maps, which looked the most like a situational-map, and then downsized that up to the size you see now.
I cut it out, folded it (took a 'real' map to see how the folds had to be done), placed it where I wanted it to be (after having painted the whole Valdor, of course) and added a couple of watered-down layers of PVA glue to make it stick + harden the paper.

The flies are GWS Squigs, with wings from MaxMini.eu, finished off with a smattering of greenstuff.

*Otep*, that's an Avatars of War figurine

*Tensiu*, yeah, maybe, but it'll still be an Orbital Weapon in my army... the whole buildings' a generator :biggrin:


----------



## Kreuger

I'm not sure I can add anything coherent that others haven't already said.

Your miniature work is stellar.

If decay and corruption could be considered "museum grade" then I think there would be professorial looking men trying to stick needles through your minis and mount them in glass cases.

And at the risk of sounding redundant. +rep

Cheers,
kreuger


----------



## WinZip

A nice and beautiful thread :clapping: you deserve some rep


----------

